# H&C Decorative Concrete Stain Blistering (Photos)



## 509750 (Jun 11, 2018)

I recently hired a local concrete stain company to renew some stones and stamped concrete around our pool. He applied the stain, then it rained overnight and he came back the next day and dried it off with a leaf blower and applied the clear coat. It immediately started to blister up everywhere. Thousands of blisters. It sounds like you're walking on potato chips when you're on it. He claims it is a chemical reaction to the previous coating that was on it. Is it likely to be that or due to the rain? Alot of the larger blisters have fluid in them which is odorless and seems like water. Some of the blisters are over an inch wide and already chipping off days after application. It looks like it is covered in frozen ice from a ways away. 

What can be done to fix it? He said he would come and pop the blisters and we wouldn't notice, but that's clearly not the case. Is there any way to completely strip it off and re-do it?

Whats weird is the blisters are bad on the concrete and the large pavers, but on the smaller walkway stones and slate steps it's fine.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Most likely culprit was the clear applied in direct sun. It's most likely the acetone based solvent clear, dries super fast.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

